

Internet Explorer 11 - arbitel
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/ie-11-worldwide-languages

======
DigitalSea
It only took 11 versions, but IE in my opinion is finally a decent browser.
The amount of HTML5 and CSS3 features that it brings to the table are
basically on-par with that of Chrome and Firefox. I can't wait until the
minimum version I can support is 11, that'll be the day I am as happy as the
day I could stop supporting IE6.

